# Best extraction temperature



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

90 is good.


----------



## minz (Jan 15, 2011)

thanks, it was up to 92 last night but it was running 90 this morning again. when the honey is that warm I end up with a lot in the cappings, that will be the next thing to work on.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I guess 93 F would be hard to beat... 90 will work fine.


----------

